
Antennapod: Easy-to-use, flexible and open-source podcast manager for Android - notRobot
https://antennapod.org/
======
488643689
I am using AntennaPod for years now and absolutely love it. Not the best UI,
but all the functionality I could wish for.

It's one of three "hard to switch to iOS" apps:

1\. Newpipe <3 2\. AntennaPod 3\. Slide for Reddit

------
welcome_dragon
I looked at this in the past and found it to work well but is (was?) missing a
couple of key (to me) features:

* Customizable playback speed (at least in the past, there were no FOSS libraries for this) * Per-podcast volume controls. One podcast I listen to (Data Skeptic) needs a volume boost

~~~
welcome_dragon
Just downloaded it and it does in fact have variable playback speed!

------
paulryanrogers
Still, sync is unreliable and playback is glitchy. Do not recommend unless you
are a FOSS or decentralization zealot.

~~~
notRobot
Sync may not be working well if your phone is on power saving mode, so that's
worth double-checking, but I've never had any issues with playback.

Have you considered filing a bug report?

